# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  florida pythons

## hayshaker

I hear there are so many of these snakes right now in south florida
that people are running them over in alligator alley.
which leads me to the question?
is anyone here gettin any?
what would a green skin skin go for? for say a 17 footer or so?
lokking for some material for knife sheaths.
right now i have some genuine artifical python skin i got off a pair of boots.
gotta start somewhere i guess.

----------


## crashdive123

It's easy to get a permit.  A 17 footer skin will fetch a couple of hundred bucks.

----------


## madmax

If you come down and go after the big ones, hayshaker, bring a friend just in case.  Just saying.  I heard it's hard to cut your way out of one.  And the stomach juices aren't good for your complexion.

----------


## Rick

If you let the snake eat you...you have to maintain your composure...but once he gets to your waist then you can stab him in the head. NOW, I read that right here on the forums. It's actually a tip for Anacondas but my guess is it will work for Pythons as well. At least I hope it does. Anyway....on the list. Oh, yeah. Green Anaconda, green anaconda. Gotta end the year right. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...naconda-attack

----------


## hunter63

Quote>
i have some genuine artifical python skin i got off a pair of boots.
<quote

I bought  a bullwhip from the gift shop at Fort Dells...in Wisconsin Dells as a young man.

Was made from "genuine imitation cowhide".....Made in Japan from  "genuine imitation cows"
The first try....blew up...

When you go.....
Bring one of your knives....a BIG one......

----------


## kyratshooter

Does bring back memories of years gone past and the magnificent troll toss of 2013.

----------


## hunter63

Aw waht the heck......
For getting new years off to a good start.....

----------


## crashdive123

I just knew that somebody would post it.  I'll be humming it all night.

----------


## crashdive123

How big ya want?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Now the is a big Freeking snake......!!!!

----------


## hayshaker

honest to goodness what hunter said.
all kiddig aside there have been anacondas spotted in the
amazon. many moons ago near 90,ft or so.
the one on the truck ahhhhh the scales are too big for knife sheaths.
oh and as far as stomach juices, max said i don't plan on eating the entrails anyhow.
another thing krat mentioned a troll toss, ok so how little are they then?

----------


## Rick

The big scales they use for shields.

----------


## Batch

> It's easy to get a permit.  A 17 footer skin will fetch a couple of hundred bucks.


I'll ask around. But, I am not sure what the snake catcher gets. But, if it is like gators, it all depends on how much work you want to put into processing it. A lot of people swap the hides on their tags. I get meat from gators for helping people get big gators. 

The South Florida Water Management District pays a bounty. $8.50 an hour and $50  the first 4' and $25 each additional foot. I think the average catch is right at 6'. A 17' is a monster and would fetch $375 before what ever you can sell it for. 

Damn, I might have just talked myself into going snake hunting. LOL  Again though an average snake is about 6' and so it would pay $100. 

http://weatherplus.blog.palmbeachpos...-never-before/

----------


## Rick

Wait. What? Someone pays $100 bucks for a dead snake? Seriously? If I didn't have the list I'd be all over that in a New York second. (You don't have to look real hard to see what I did there)

----------


## hunter63

> Wait. What? Someone pays $100 bucks for a dead snake? Seriously? If I didn't have the list I'd be all over that in a New York second. (You don't have to look real hard to see what I did there)


Rick...the flat dead ones in the road....don't bring as much......Just wing'em.

----------


## hayshaker

did i miss something here? the state will pay you for your time and the snake
and still let ya have it? honest to goodness. such a deal.

----------


## kyratshooter

I have been wondering if there was a good way to finance winters in the Sunshine State and now I may have found just that!

A walk in the woods down Alligator Ally, removal of an invasive python or Boa every two or three days and the bill at the RV camp is paid.

What I could not cover with snake hunting I would save in the cost of the electric bill up here in the frozen north.

----------


## hunter63

> I have been wondering if there was a good way to finance winters in the Sunshine State and now I may have found just that!
> 
> A walk in the woods down Alligator Ally, removal of an invasive python or Boa every two or three days and the bill at the RV camp is paid.
> 
> What I could not cover with snake hunting I would save in the cost of the electric bill up here in the frozen north.


Problem is....you still need heat in the frozen north or stuff freezes.......that happen whether you are there or not....
Otherwise a good plan.

Now you need a "snake rifle".....Hummmm

----------


## kyratshooter

Only a problem if there is anything left to freeze!

Shut off the water, drain the water heater, drip some antifreeze into the drains and walk away and forget it for the winter.

Snake rifles are no problem.  

I think I would prefer a snake-shotgun for pythons.  I have killed snakes before and they are tough critters and do not die quickly.  A python could probably choke you to death after you officially killed it. 

I think a mix of #00 and #4 out of a short barrel full choke from about 15 feet away would be my choice.

----------


## Batch

None of that Shoot Em Elizabeth stuff down here. You have to live capture the snakes.

----------


## Mannlicher

I am thankful that the stupid State folks finally are allowing hunting.  For years, all you could do was catch them live, and turn them over to the State for 'study and observation'. The State folks would kill 'em and scientifically dissect the things.

----------


## Rick

You guys use whatever shotgun you want. I'm going with this. I think it classifies as full choke. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

> None of that Shoot Em Elizabeth stuff down here. You have to live capture the snakes.


OK Batch, let us in on how to process and tan the skin off a live snake!

----------


## hunter63

> OK Batch, let us in on how to process and tan the skin off a live snake!


That would be a tough project.
Wait till they shed it?

----------


## Batch

> OK Batch, let us in on how to process and tan the skin off a live snake!


Two things they are trying to accomplish. No collateral damage on native species. It is hard to revive a dead snake. And no blood in front of tourists. You can terminate the snake in a humane manner off site.

----------

